# Antispasmodics - are they bad in the long run?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Is longterm use of antispasmodics bad for u? I've been on them since december.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Don't have an answer for you, but I have been on and off then for over 40 years.Some years, I do not need to take them at all.







Marty


----------

